# Messaggistica istantanea

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

qualcuno potrebbe consigliarmi un buon software di messaggistica istantanea?

Le caratteristiche necessarie sono:

1) Possibilità di lasciare messaggi offline

2) Conversazioni di gruppo

3) Logging con orario (ma questo lo do' un po' per scontato per tutti)

4) Multipiattaforma: Linux, Windows e Mac (od almeno un programma diverso per ogni sistema, non importa se proprietario) 

Meno fondamentale ma ancora importante: Utilizzo della webcam e scambio di file.

Intrinseco nella possibilità di lasciare messaggi offline: un server da utilizzare che non sia casalingo.

Grazie a tutti per le eventuali risposte.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Tu stai cercando mi sembra di capire un protocollo, più che un software...

Nel mondo open c'è XMPP/Jabber che copre molte se non tutte le tue richieste: non sò a che punto è la trasmissione di flussi audio/video sul suddetto protocollo.

Gode di numerosi client (uno tra tutti pidgin su mac/win/lin) e anche di numerosi server con varie features (ejabberd, ignite openfire).

Prova a vedere se è quello che ti serve e poi facci sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## UnoSD

Si, scusami, mi sono espresso male, mi serviva un protocollo E un client multipiattaforma decente.

Alla fine stamattina mi sono messo a provare un po' di cosette ed ho visto che Pidgin e il server chatme.im (XMPP) funzionano piuttosto bene per quello che mi serve. Supportano il video ma non ha funzionato al primo tentativo.

Che ne dite delle mie scelte? C'è qualcosa di meglio?

----------

